
A quick look at productivity enhancements in Visual Studio 2017 RC - tf2manu994
https://web.archive.org/web/20161114095838/https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt790181
======
tf2manu994
Linked to archive as it was taken down, probably was meant to release at
Connect() next week

------
douche
I hope this means they are going to stop calling the pre-release version
Visual Studio '15 now. It's been entirely too confusing when the current
release version is Visual Studio 2015.

